

Dark Corners of VIM - siamore
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/726894/what-are-the-dark-corners-of-vim-your-mom-never-told-you-about

======
_cipher_
Nice link.

Another cool trick is that instead of Esc, one can just `^[`. Much better imho
than having to reach for that upper left key (god, I miss a Sun keyboard
layout).

------
wingi
:later 8h

